# My dog needs a job



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd enroll in an obedience class to help with bonding and I'd sign up for an agility class. I think you will have one successful dog and tired dog!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

marshab1's work is hiring. Bailey can round up numbers for them.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Teach her some useful household tricks--how to open the fridge, put toys away, etc. Or as CarolinaCasey said enroll in an obedience or agility class. Hey, if you really wanted to look at trying actual herding with your dog. Sure, she's a mix but who knows? It could just be for fun.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger's favourite job (besides delivering file folders to people in the office) is sporting his backpack on walks. I used it primarily for hiking but I put it on him the other day for a walk around the neighbourhood - I forgot how much he loves it! It takes a lot more energy out of them than just walking since it not only has a little more weight on them, but it adds a mental aspect as well. Ranger is never as focused as he is when he wears his backpack. He ignores rabbits, squirrels, people, kids and other dogs when he's wearing it - he's like a man on a mission!


----------



## grimace_86 (Jul 21, 2010)

I agree with Golden Sail about teaching Bailey so useful house hold tricks.

I found a video on youtube not that long ago showing someone who has taught their golden retriever to pick up its toys which are scattered around the home, place them in a whicker basket, and then close the lid when he/she is done. I couldn't stop laughing when I first saw it.

You can watch it by clicking here

Let me know what you think.

Enjoy


----------

